# Seeking River SUP Instructors for Summer 2020



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

The Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center provides professional guiding and instruction in kayaking, rafting, stand-up paddling, rock climbing, and mountain biking in the picturesque Arkansas Valley, one of Colorado’s premier adventure hubs. 

SUP Instructors teach fundamental skills on flatwater and Class II venues. They may teach basic surfing in a world class river park and must be able to rescue students on guided river runs. Courses include youth camp groups, adult group classes of all ability levels, and private lessons. 

Basic First-Aid/CPR and American Canoe Association certification required, preferably Level 3-4: Whitewater SUP. Class II SUP skills and swiftwater rescue experience preferred. Ability to guide raft trips on Class III or IV sections of the Arkansas River (Browns Canyon, The Numbers) a plus.

Will train the right candidate with advanced river SUP skills. Instructor certification, raft guide certification, swiftwater rescue, and First-Aid/CPR courses are available in the spring — check the course schedule at rmoc.com. At least one year experience in the outdoor industry preferred but not required. For applicants with no professional experience, please see our Internships posting.

Dates Needed: May 1 - Labor Day
Location: Buena Vista, CO
Job Type: Seasonal/summer
Compensation: $75-$100/day, depending on experience

If interested, please send resume and commercial river log to: [email protected].


----------

